# How to get dryer sheet smell out of dryer?



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

We've recently moved into a new rental with a washer/dryer. I've always line dried before b/c we didn't have a dryer and I wash everything in Charlie's soap so our clothes don't usually have any scents other than just clean.

Well, now my ds won't wear any clothes that come out of the dryer because he says they smell "chemically". LOL

We don't use dryer sheets, but whoever the previous renter was must have used multiple sheets per load or something. The clothes, in fact the whole room where the dryer is, smells like dryer sheets explosion.

There are rules in this neighborhood about lines and stuff outside so until I get things organized and unpacked, I don't want to have to fuss with drying things around the house.

Sooo, is there anyway to get that dryer sheet smell out of the dryer??


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

It's going to take time. Dryer sheets cause a build-up inside the dryer. I'm allergic to the stuff, so we have never used them, but my mom uses them in her dryer, which we use at their house (once or twice a year). We use vinegar in the rinse cycle - maybe that's one reason why I don't notice it there?

If it were me, I'd get on my knees and scrub the inside with a good vinegar cleaner: 4 thieves comes to mind, but just vinegar/water would work - or vinegar with hydrogen peroxide (this is an awesome cleaning solution - get 2 spray bottles, one normal white vinegar, one normal hydrogen peroxide - and you spray each of them on your surface and wipe off - you can't premix because they will lose their potency) ... take out the lint filter and clean it, too.

Then, I'd probably wash/soak some towels in diluted but strong vinegar and dry them on high heat. I don't know if that would work, but it seems logical to me!!

--janis


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Janis!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I would also suggest getting the venting tube to the outside cleaned as well as the insides. From all the rental places I've lived, it's only cleaned when someone complains, usually when it's totally blocked and the dryer takes forever to dry. So more than likely, there's a ton of lint covered with dryer sheet chemicals in the tube that just gets heated up everytime you use the dryer. I've had bird nest before and the managers never seem surprised.


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

I think that the dryer sheets can leave a residue on the lint screen. Maybe wash it really well? I think the residue also blocks airflow. It can hinder the dryer's performance.


----------



## captivamama (Mar 26, 2008)

Wash the lint screen...

Do the vinegar towels on high heat (handtowels worked for me).

It's a pain in the butt if it's coin-op and you prolly will never get the smell out if it's coin-op. But if they are supplied with the unit, you will have some luck.

I have been known to also toss a cloth wipe with some diluted EO on it that everyone likes and that helps....


----------

